# motorhome stopover



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

has anyone used the m h stop over sites and got any feedback
ta


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think you may need to expand the question ie web sites,uk stopovers,french aires ect 
chapter


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

this
http://www.motorhomestopover.co.uk/


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

most if not all are on mhf see here 
chapter


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi
i just tryed northumberland and not one come up so all the sites may be down south it would be nice to know where they are before you join
but it is only £30


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to say that there are still plenty of CL's and CS at around £5. that I find to stop over.

cabby


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We found the motorhome stopover book very useful on the way home from Peterborugh. They say they have 420 pubs involved, as aposed to the 16 pub stopovers listed here. We only came accross one which had closed down  . The others we stayed at were all very friendly. Didn't always have what the book said they had, like grey water point, sewage disposal or sometimes EHU, but hey, apart from the odd pint they don't charge. The book is a little difficult to use on it's own, you have to keep looking up places on a map. The web site on the other hand is very good and best used without the book. Overall, thirty pounds well spent and I think that they will get better with time.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but it is only £30


"only"- was that an ironic statement? :wink:

Talk to the landlords nicely and you don't need to pay that annual sub :lol:


----------

